# Figured out the phone cam



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Little project I been working on for a couple of days. I've been wanting to post some of my work but, haven't had time to pick up the tools much as of late. That changed with this job I am working on in Indiana. Pick it apart. I got thick skin:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm just getting started. Still have to vent em, pipe the t&p's , air-gap and drain on the RPZ, blah, blah, and blah.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks Awesome to me! WTG

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Pic #1, right next to the guage on the upper line... sediment trap?*


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks great! I never install expansion tanks sideways like that though.
They just seem to be too week to be self supporting. I use extrol 30 tanks alot. Very pro looking job, keep it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Pic #1, right next to the guage on the upper line... sediment trap?*


Wye pattern check valve.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Wye pattern check valve.


*And I noticed the bulge for the hinge....:blink:*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *And I noticed the bulge for the hinge....:blink:*


Correct! KTS wins the prize 

The expa tank will be supported. I usually anchor a foot to the floor and use a 12" uni-strut clamp. I always clamp them no matter how they are orientated. Moron could have alot of leverage on a 3/4" female otherwise.

Suprised somebody didn't ask me what the heck the 2 pro-press fittings were doing in there. I didn't have 2 x 1.5 in CSW.

I'll try to take pics of the work we do now that I know how. I encourage you guys to do the same. Be proud of your work:thumbsup:

I like knit-picking other guys work so I thought it was only fair to put some of mine out there. We are artists as well as tradesmen.:yes:

It's a car wash pump room I'm working in by the way.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice clean work, I know you can install expansion tanks sideways but i never do, and out here if you do the make you support them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok I'll ask what is the propress fittings doing in there.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Ok I'll ask what is the propress fittings doing in there.


 
Didn't have 2 x 1.5" in sweat. Didn't want to wait on the truck. I'm not like you city boys. I get supplies once a week:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So I see.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Correct! KTS wins the prize
> 
> The expa tank will be supported. I usually anchor a foot to the floor and use a 12" uni-strut clamp. I always clamp them no matter how they are orientated. Moron could have alot of leverage on a 3/4" female otherwise.
> 
> ...


*I was just so anxious to inform you that you'd installed it upside down that I missed the detail.*


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Didn't have 2 x 1.5" in sweat. Didn't want to wait on the truck. I'm not like you city boys. I get supplies once a week:laughing:


*Yet another detail I missed, I'll blame it on the pics resolution and not my bad eyes.*

*You certain rubber seals are ok that close to a boiler?*


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought I saw a propress fitting but your other joints are so clean I didnt want to say anything about a propress fitting and be wrong!:no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Yet another detail I missed, I'll blame it on the pics resolution and not my bad eyes.*
> 
> *You certain rubber seals are ok that close to a boiler?*


resolution sux. May have to throw a digital cam in the truck.

boiler is only putting out about 150 degree water.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Suprised somebody didn't ask me what the heck the 2 pro-press fittings were doing in there. I didn't have 2 x 1.5 in CSW.


The question is, did you yank out the o-rings and solder them like a real plumber? :laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Great job, I love seeing plumbing done by men who are proud of what they do. Keep it up.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If ya ain't proud of what ya do. Maybe it's time for a career change.

I, like you guys am very proud to be a plumber.:thumbsup:

It also helps to be a little OCD:laughing: Excuse me while I go make sure the B tank is shut off for the third time this evening:jester:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks very clean, I too really appreciate fine craftsmanship. Excellent


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Alan said:


> The question is, did you yank out the o-rings and solder them like a real plumber? :laughing::laughing::jester:


If ya peel that o-ring out and replace it with solder. It makes it easy. Just flux, heat , and serve.:jester:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Excuse me while I go make sure the B tank is shut off for the third time this evening:jester:


I'm the only one at the shop that shuts em off. 


Nice clean work, I like soldering 1 1/2 and larger fittings, their is more technique to it then the smaller ones.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Seems like 2.5" and larger seperates the men from the boys.

Most apprentices I train concentrate the heat in one spot too long on large diameter stuff. That's where showing them makes it a major learning experience. It's hard to tell someone how to solder. 

Sadly enough alot of apprentices I run across just don't have the mechanical aptitude to EVER make a good journeyman.

Ive got a third year now who hasn't even cracked the code book out yet. He keeps telling me they'll cover it in the review course at the hall:no:
Tony if your reading this log off and read your green book:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Seems like 2.5" and larger seperates the men from the boys.
> 
> Most apprentices I train concentrate the heat in one spot too long on large diameter stuff. That's where showing them makes it a major learning experience. It's hard to tell someone how to solder.
> 
> ...


Have them tackle some six inch pressure fittings, soldering them is fun.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We do 2" on a regular basis, anything larger then that is a rarity. Largest I've ever done is 3" pressure and 4" DWV. I get some kind of enjoyment out of doing it. The larger ones are more of an art, keeping it just the right temperature, pushing the solder around with the flame, and keeping everything nice and neat. I guess it's more pride then anything.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good. Keep it up.


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks great! Good work!


----------

